# Facts About Lefties



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)

Any southpaws out there?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 21, 2015)

Honesely Sea, I have been told I was by everyone all my life but, I happen to be a little of both and I'm not ambidextrous.  I write with my left hand, probably do more with my right and a few things with both, so not really one or the other, I've tried taking test to determine exactly.  some come out more right handed, but I can't write with the my right hand at all and I can't cut using scissors with my left hand.  So, I don't know depends on which test I take.  LOL   

If that sound confusing, think how I've felt all these years.  :turnaround: When I pick up a pen or pencil people are always exclaiming oh so you are a lefty, uh, no not really.

An no, just because one writes with their left hand doesn't mean they are left handed, they may just be some other sort of freak.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm right handed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)

You're lucky April!  I write and do just about everything with my right hand.  Sometimes I attempt to use my left, but it feels so awkward and unnatural, that I soon just go with the right.  I think it's great to be able to do some things with both!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 21, 2015)

My mother was left handed, and I am right handed.  People are always asking me why I do so many things "backwards" --  it's what happens when a left handed person teaches a right handed person how to do something (like tie a bow or crochet or a zillion other things).


----------



## Catraoine (Feb 22, 2015)

I am totally left handed, I have had to fund people to teach me how to knit and crochet and they shriek with laughter at how I hold the hook or the needles. I broke my right wrist a few years back and it made very little difference to my ability to do things.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 22, 2015)

I am left-handed, as is my elder son.
i was one of the first generations who were allowed to write using their left hands, rather than being forced to use their right.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

I am right handed but I can use my left quite well for many things. We have two hands so why not use them both.


----------



## Steve (Feb 22, 2015)

I am right handed but do do some things as a left handed.. 
Mostly right handed though......

I have developed how to eat with either hand.. I also find the food tastes the same regardless which hand I use....


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 22, 2015)

I throw right handed but bat left handed...


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)

Left-handed people are sinister.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Left-handed people are sinister.



Just downright evil.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't ride on my left-handed broomstick for fun.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

whew..... I thought this was a political thread!!  lol!!

I'm completely right handed...


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 22, 2015)

My mom is left handed as is my daughter...There is an old saying that it skips a generation????


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> whew..... I thought this was a political thread!!  lol!!
> 
> I'm completely right handed...



I'm a leftie but I'm right handed!


----------



## avrp (Feb 22, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I am left-handed, as is my elder son.
> i was one of the first generations who were allowed to write using their left hands, rather than being forced to use their right.



That's interesting to me because I was raised in a family of 9 brothers and sisters and I can remember my mother insisting that her little ones use the right hand. If a child reached for something with his left hand, she would put it in his right hand. Same with eating utensils. Switch the spoon from the left hand to the right. 
My Grandparents were from "the old country" ... mother's family Hungarian immigrants. Father's Italian. Wonder if that had something to do with their "beliefs."
Mom would say it's because it's a right handed world. 
I wonder if that caused my brain damage lol.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

Just to clear something up, when I say using opposite hand for other things, it's not just that I am using either one out of choice in that case, I not able use a scissor with my left and I can't write with my right hand, but I can throw a ball with either hand, not well mind you, not one ever wanted me on their sports teams, but just the same with with either.  In other words, detectives would be thrown off if I were the culprit in the crime, speaking of sinister that is.  :grin:  They'd say the crime was done by a rightie and all who know me would be professing, but, but, she's a leftie.


----------



## jujube (Feb 22, 2015)

I've always been right-handed.  I've always had severe "math anxiety" and I have a very hard time memorizing numbers, especially phone numbers.  Just for kicks, I once went to a palm reader in New Orleans and one of the first things he said to me was, "If you would learn to use your left hand, your math anxiety would go away."  Out of the clear blue sky.  I know these so-called psychics go on a fishing expedition to see what they can scare up, but that was a little weird to start out with.   I'm a little too old to be changing horses in midstream, so to speak, but I wonder, I wonder....


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 22, 2015)

Falcon, you are so,right. I am a sinister, left-handed mermaid who is watching you.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)

OK. Better watch my step from now on.  Please don't slap me with that tail. A pretty piece if I ever saw one.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 22, 2015)

Falcon, you are totally correct. I am a sinister, left-handed, Canadian mermaid, and I am watching you!  Careful, if I decide you are not being respectful, I will sic my orcas on you!


----------



## mymusic (Feb 22, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> My mom is left handed as is my daughter...There is an old saying that it skips a generation????


My mother used her left hand more than her right, but was forced to write with her right hand as a child. My son is the same except that he chose to write with his right hand, but does most everything left-handed. I am purely highhanded, but I've been told after testing, that I am left-brained, and that explains the fact that I'm an artist, and am musical (but terrible at math, and not at all articulate when I speak).


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

mymusic said:


> My mother used her left hand more than her right, but was forced to write with her right hand as a child. My son is the same except that he chose to write with his right hand, but does most everything left-handed. I am purely highhanded, but I've been told after testing, that *I am left-brained,* and that explains the fact that I'm an artist, and am musical (but terrible at math, and not at all articulate when I speak).



I've taken several of those test, I use both sides of my brain equally according to some of the test any given day, I think it will just depend for me.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 22, 2015)

Both myself and my wife are left handed, but we both use all the objects designed for right handlers.  My daughter bought me a left handed oven mitt, a nice novelty but someday I'd like a pair of left handed scissors.


----------



## charlotta (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm left handed.  I once read that a left handed person does well with math, music and most of the arts.  I don't feel that I have  much talent in any of those areas.  I do a lot with my right hand, but not detailed work such as writing and eating.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2015)

AprilT, I think it is the same for me. How are you re sense of direction? My son, also a leftie wins prizes at orienteering, me I get lost in my own mind!


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 23, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Left-handed people are sinister.



Left handed people aren't right.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> AprilT, I think it is the same for me. How are you re sense of direction? My son, also a leftie wins prizes at orienteering, me I get lost in my own mind!



Most times I can't tell left from right, but I can read maps pretty good, over all poor sense of direction unless, reading it.  When someone says your right hand, I'm likely to lift my left.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 23, 2015)

charlotta said:


> I'm left handed.  I once read that a left handed person does well with *math, music and most of the arts*.  I don't feel that I have  much talent in any of those areas.  I do a lot with my right hand, but not detailed work such as writing and eating.



Not the case with me, sadly.  I'm good at figuring shhhhtuff out though.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 23, 2015)

I am right handed. Mr Oakapple is right handed too, but plays golf and cricket the left handed way, our son is exactly the same.
One of our grandsons is totally left handed.


----------



## Raven (Feb 23, 2015)

Both my husband and I are right handed but our son is left handed.
He writes and eats with his left hand but uses his right a lot too.
I never tried to make him write with his right hand, that to me would be mean because
it was second nature for him to write with his left.
He did well in school and now has his own business and is smarter than his parents.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2015)

Right handed. I recently came across some notes I had to make with my left hand after I broke my right wrist, OMG what a mess.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Honesely Sea, I have been told I was by everyone all my life but, I happen to be a little of both and I'm not ambidextrous.  I write with my left hand, probably do more with my right and a few things with both, so not really one or the other, I've tried taking test to determine exactly.  some come out more right handed, but I can't write with the my right hand at all and I can't cut using scissors with my left hand.  So, I don't know depends on which test I take.  LOL
> 
> If that sound confusing, think how I've felt all these years.  :turnaround: When I pick up a pen or pencil people are always exclaiming oh so you are a lefty, uh, no not really.
> 
> An no, just because one writes with their left hand doesn't mean they are left handed, they may just be some other sort of freak.



April! Are you my twin? I eat and write with my left hand. I sew, bowl, iron, use scissors...everything else...with my right hand. And I'm not ambidextrous.

Maybe we're blessed...we use both sides of our brains


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> April! Are you my twin? I eat and write with my left hand. I sew, bowl, iron, use scissors...everything else...with my right hand. And I'm not ambidextrous.
> 
> Maybe we're blessed...we use both sides of our brains



 There really is a name for it, I read about it once, but, wasn't able to find the material yesterday, but am having better luck today.  Just simply mixed-handedness or in one article cross dominance.  I'll see if I can find the article again.  BB in a few.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Hmmmm, well it don't really matter does it? Left or right? As long as we can what we have to do. I never thought it was a big deal. We are who we are by the Grace of God.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2015)

Not all that uncommon, and not necessarily a blessing either, but like with anything a grain of salt should be taken with any of these findings, but, a lot of what I found was quite similar.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-dominance

http://www.ehow.com/info_8566258_mixedhanded-advantages.html


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> Hmmmm, well it don't really matter does it? Left or right? As long as we can what we have to do. I never thought it was a big deal. We are who we are by the Grace of God.



It's really not a big deal, I'm sure, to anyone, just having conversation, it's what people do on forums, especially those discussing the topic matter brought up in a thread.  Nothing to spaz out about, just a fun topic for some that don't take it all that serious, but find it interesting nonetheless.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2015)

Funny, when I lived in Germany I was apparently an oddity. For one thing, at age 40 I had braces on my teeth at a time over there when it was unusual to see youngsters with braces. And then I was left-handed. Clerks in stores always gave me a second look because of the braces and always commented that I was a "southpaw". Heck, no, they were all _north_paws!

Cross dominance. That makes me feel speshul

Edited to add: It could be that the reason I eat with my left hand has nothing to do with left-handedness. My grandparents were all right-handed, but they used their left hands when eating. I think it's something that came with them to America; my parents and aunts and uncles used their left hands when eating, too. One aunt was actually ambidextrous. As far as I know, I'm the only one of the grandchildren who's left-handed and also the only one who uses the left hand when eating. How curious.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 23, 2015)

According to [right-handed] neurologists, left-handedness is the result of brain damage.   More about handedness.

I don't care what they say, I had fun playing slo-pitch softball, as I bat both left and right-handed.  I would get up to bat, with the bat over my right shoulder and as the fielding team got situated, I would then shift into left-batting mode.  That would cause the other team to scramble into  fielding positions for a lefty.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> According to [right-handed] neurologists, left-handedness is the result of brain damage.   More about handedness.
> 
> I don't care what they say, I had fun playing slo-pitch softball, as I bat both left and right-handed.  I would get up to bat, with the bat over my right shoulder and as the fielding team got situated, I would then shift into left-batting mode.  That would cause the other team to scramble into  fielding positions for a lefty.




LOL!  Sounds like a quack doctor, I'm sure he was part of the burning of women during the Salem witch hunt.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Feb 24, 2015)

"Everyone is born left-handed.  They remain that way until they commit their first sin.  There are very few of us left!!"  

As others on this thread, I write and eat left-handed.  Everything else is either right-handed or ambidestrous.  I play golf, bowl, throw a ball right handed.  When I used to hunt quite a bit, I'd shoot right-handed or left-handed... didn't make any difference.  Pound nails just as well with either hand.

So, I've spend the past 68 years trying to figure out "which-handed" I really am!!!!  :>)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 24, 2015)

I dunno, Grumpy...under-handed? High-handed? LOL


----------

